# Voice seeking collaborators.



## merryjest (May 15, 2014)

With the wide range of musicians around here, I think I should have some luck in casting my net.

*You:* A composer/songwriter looking for good vocalists. Maybe you're writing ballads, or maybe you're a serious composer looking to outdo Richard Hundley and compose a song cycle.. if only you had--

*Me:* An accomplished, technically-proficient up-and-coming operatic lyric tenor in search of composers with whom to collaborate.

*Us:* You write it, I sing it. Take advantage of my range and unique timbre, give me wonderful music to sing and let's make something fantastic together. 

Win-Win all around. So what do you say?  Operators are standing by.


----------

